
Kids See Bearded Men as Strong – But Unattractive, Study Finds - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/30/746616246/kids-see-bearded-men-as-strong-but-unattractive-study-finds
======
PaulHoule
I was the assistant coach of a kindergarten soccer team together with a woman
who was experienced coaching soccer.

One thing I noticed was that many kids were afraid of my facial hair so I
shaved it. I think many kids at that age are used to female caretakers and
they just aren't used to beards.

